# Eure Meinung zu Apple



## Hemoridé (9. Februar 2011)

Wie das Thema schon sagt, würde ich mal gerne eure Meinung zu Apple hören, speziel zu ihren Note/net oder sonstwas books, und nicht zu vergessen ihr iPad.

Also ich find Apple, eine Firma, die nur wegen dem angeknabberten Apfel einem extra Geld aus der Tasche zieht, und viele fallen darauf auch noch rein. Und von der Hardware sind sie granz sicher nicht die führenden in ihrer Preisklasse.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2011)

Der Vorteil an Apple ist, dass die Software perfekt auf die Hardware abgestimmt ist, aber ob das so viel Geld wert ist...


----------



## Hemoridé (9. Februar 2011)

mein Netbook hat wndoofs und läuft perfekt, mehr rechenleistung hätte ich für das Geld also, wenn ich mir ein Windoofs laptop hohle und ordentliche hardware, für 1000€ wo es bei apple ja ca. beginnt, bekomme ich schon eine sehr gute Gaming maschine mit windoofs


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, aber einige Windows Rechner sind nicht so gut abgestimmt und es gibt teilweise Probleme.
Wenn man häufiger damit (richtig) arbeitet, braucht man was, wo man sich drauf verlassen kann, da ist Apple trotz geringerer Leistung besser.


----------



## the|Gamer (9. Februar 2011)

"Apple ist doof MUHAHAHA"

Nein also ich kann da sehr gut drüber urteilen hatte ein iPhone 3G 
Das iPhone ist ein geschlossenes System, für Hobbyentwickler ist es nichts!

bei Android hat man ein offenes System für das man selbst Programme schreiben kann und für 20€ kann man sie auch im Android Market verwalten.

bei Apple benötigt man einen Macintosh PC und einen Entwickler Account bei Apple für 80€ im Jahr!

mfG


----------



## zøtac (9. Februar 2011)

Sagen wirs mal so:
Apple ist nichts für jeden. Wer für Design gerne nen hohen Aufpreis bezahlt ist bei Apple richtig, für mehr ists mMn nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Die Qualität ist lange nicht so hoch wie immer angepriesen wird und du hast immer diesen iTunes etc. zwang. 
Empfindlich sind die Produkte auch, von anderen Marken gibt es Hochwertigeres, stabileres zu niedrigeren Preisen. Ich versteh die Leute die Apple Produkte kaufen nicht und werd es wohl auch nie tun^^


----------



## Squatrat (9. Februar 2011)

Apple bietet eine sehr simple Bedienung, die ist praktisch komplett selbsterklärend.

Und so mies wie zotac es beschreibt ist die Qualität auch nicht.


----------



## zøtac (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das sie mies ist, aber sie wird immer als das nonplusultra da gestellt und das ist es einfach nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Februar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das sie mies ist, aber sie wird immer als das nonplusultra da gestellt und das ist es einfach nicht



Klar, dass es das nicht ist, aber es gibt schon gute Gründe, die bereits aufgezählt wurden, Apple zu kaufen.
Und das ist nicht nur das Design


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (9. Februar 2011)

zum thema verarbeitungsqualität
vorweg, ja ich bin thinkpad-fan, aber wollte mir mal selbst ein macbook pro holen.
die qualiät ist überdurchschnittlich, aber an die gleichteuren thinkpads reichen die macbooks nicht.
l-,r-,t-,w- und x-serie sind verarbeitungstechnisch besser als die macbooks.um mit macbooks draußen rumlaufen zu können, sind folien nötig, die pro folie von apple 25 ocken teuer sind! un da sind die folien lange nicht so gut wie von vornerein entspiegelte displays. außerdem ist die hardware die drinne steckt, dem preis nicht entsprechend. die hardware die beim kleinsten macbook pro 15 drinne steckt entspricht einem acer für knappe 600-700 euro. teilweise ist die hardware noch besser.
einzig was mich ansoricht ist das trackpad. von trackpads das beste, abe reicht meiner ansicht nahc nicht an trackpoints ran


----------



## Squatrat (9. Februar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das sie mies ist, aber sie wird immer als das nonplusultra da gestellt und das ist es einfach nicht



Da stimme ich dir zu das sind sie auf dem PC und Notebook Markt sicher nicht.

Bei den Smartphones sind sie der Konkurrenz aber voraus.


----------



## mich (9. Februar 2011)

Also, was jetzt kommt ist meine Persönliche Meinung, subjektivität nicht ausgeschlossen ()

Ich hab ein iPhone 3G, hatte vorher diverse iPods..
mit der Strategie, die Apple bei mobilen Geräten verfolgt, nämlich NICHT dem Mainstream zu folgen (siehe z.B. iPods, iPhone 3G(S)) bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Bevor es das iPhone gab, gab es afaik kein Handy, das man wirklich als ausschließlich per Touchscreen bedienbares Handy. Auch gab es soweit ich weiß noch keines mit wirklich ausgereiftem Touchscreen(es gab welche, mit Druckempfindlichen Touchscreens, die aber nur zum antippen wirklich geeignet sind, um darauf ein Objekt anzutippen und zu ziehen z.B. sind diese völlig ungeeignet). Auch das Design des iPhones war zu seiner Zeit  komplett revolutionär. Es gibt nicht viele Hersteller, die sich trauen, so etwas auf den Markt zu bringen(gut- bei Apple kann man immer schlecht mit anderen Herstellern vergleichen, weil Aplle ganz einfach mehr ist als nur ein Hardwarehersteller, außerdem gibt es einige Idioten, die einfach ALLES von denen kaufen.), aber sehr viele, die es dann im nachhinein bei Apple abschauen (siehe z.B. die ganzen billigen Fakes á la "Siphone", iPod schuffle-Fakes etc.).
Schon allein deswegen, weil Apple in der Hinsicht aus der Masse heraussticht, "mag" ich Apple. Was die Laptops und Computer von Apple angeht kann ich eigentlich wirklich nur sagen: Man zahlt für den Namen, und das Desing, auf keinen Fall für die Leistung(außer z.B. beim mac book air. So ein dünnes Notebook gibt es glaube ich von keiner anderen Marke.)

Alles in allem mag ich Apple eigentlich nicht wirklich..
aber ich hasse es auch nicht wie einige "Fanboys" hier 

btw: @ Threadersteller: deine längeren Posts sind, ohne groß/kleinschreibunng echt schwer zu lesen..sind auch noch viele Tippfehler drin..
nur so nebenbei


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte einen iPod nano 3G und einen touch 2G.

Meine Meinung:
Die Ausgewählten Materialien sind durchaus hochwertiger als bei anderen Geräten, 
aber wertigkeit kann man nicht mit Robustheit gleichsetzen; 
dort sind sie (zumindest bei den Touchscreen-Geräten) nämlich ziemlich unterdurchschnittlich 
(trotzdem ist mein touch (nach fast 2 Jahren intensiver Nutzung) nicht kaputtgegangen).

Dann etwas, was ich an Appleprodukten sehr schätze:
Also, ich habe einen relativ guten PC (naja, die GraKa nicht soo), mit dem ich auch gerne etwas experimentiere (Soft-/Hardwaremäßig), 
aber bei Geräten, auf die ich angewiesen bin (Handy!) möchte ich nur ungerne in der Firmware rumpfuschen (wie es bei Android relativ problemlos möglich ist). 

Ich besitze auch ein Androidgerät! Ja, es ist mein Handy und ich spiele auch ständig eine neue Firmware drauf. "_Warum? - Das ist doch völlig Widersprüchlich!_"
Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig; Samsung hat beim Galaxy (i7500) versagt und es unfertig auf den Markt gebracht. Und genau so etwas möchte ich jetzt vermeiden, indem ich mir ein iPad (2) kaufe (statt eines anderen Tablets. Warum kein Laptop? Andere Geschichte, ich hasse Laptops einfach) und somit alle Aufgaben des Galaxy's, außer das Telefonieren und SMS'n auf das Tablet verlagere.

Nun fragen sicher einige, warum _ich _mir kein Android Tablet kaufen würde:
Ich hatte einfach schon zu viele Probleme mit dem Galaxy. Mal ist beim flashen etwas schiefgegangen, mal stürzt es ab (CostumROM), oder es tut etwas ganz anderes als ich eigentlich möchte. 

Für mich ist das nichts, ich bin ersteinmal davon abgeschreckt und kehre zu gewohntem zurück.
In ein paar Jahren werde ich Android sicher wieder ausprobieren und ihm eine Chance geben, aber ersteinmal reicht es mir...

Damit möchte ich aber nicht sagen, dass iOS oder Apple allgemein besser ist als Android! Nein, keinesfalls! Aber die Psyche sagt mir einfach, dass ich besser mit dem Apfel zurchtkomme/zufriedener bin.




Dann noch etwas aus daef's Leben


Spoiler



Mein Bruder, 19, Sony Ericsson C702 Besitzer, Apple Hater (aber richtig schlimm), rennt bei jeder Anti Apple News (Antennagate, Finnisches kaputtes Glas, usw usw.) zu mir und basht mich quasi damit.
Da ich aber ein, naja recht empfindlicher Mensch bin und dann gleich zurückschlage, sage ich einfach: 
*DAEF*:"Auch die anderen Hersteller haben Probleme! Guck dir zum Bleistift das Defy an, es hat einen Lautsprecherbug; sogar (zensiert, Kumpel von ihm) hat damit Probleme!"
*Bruder*:"Der hat doch kein Defy, du lügst, und außerdem geht es jetzt nicht um das Defy!!"
*DAEF*:"Türlich hat der eins usw..." (er hat wirklich eins)
*Bruder*:"Du könntest echt für Apple arbeiten, wenn du die so verteidigst!" 
*DAEF*:"Ich zeig dir Antennagate an deinem Handy, du hast es 100%ig auch!"
*Bruder*:"Nö." *DAEF*:"gib her!" *Bruder*:"Nein!"
*DAEF*:"Gut, gut dir mein Handy an. Siehst du, so hab ich 3 Balken." 
*Bruder*:"Ja und?!" 
*DAEF*:"Und jetzt guck es dir an!" Dabei hab ich es wie beim Telefonieren umgriffen.
"Siehste, nur ein Balken, und wenn ich los lasse wieder 3 Balken." 
*Bruder*:"Das hat damit doch garnichts zu tun, und dein Handy hat sowieso mehr Probleme!"

Dann wurd' mir das zu blöd und ich hab eingesehen, dass er uneinsichtig und ein Flamer ist
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich sofort schlechte Laune habe, wenn jemand in Applethreads rumflamt?
Zumindest habe ich Freunde, die verstehen was ich meine


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich mag Apple nicht. Jeder hat ein IPhone wirklich jeder das ist ja schon zum Standard geworden. Wer keines hat ist ein Außenseiter. Jeder möchte ein IPhone und jeder hat auch eins mit einem 2 Jahres Vertrag weil es einfach zu teuer ist. Jedes Jahr gibt es ein neues da wird das alte Modell einfach Durch das neue ersetzt. Also ich werde mir nie etwas von Apple kaufen außer vllt. die iPods die wirklich nice sind.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Februar 2011)

Ich halte nicht viel von Apple. Ihre Produkte sind einfach überteuert. Das Design ist zwar meistens ganz gut, aber nicht unübertroffen; das Desire HD z.B. finde ich schöner als das iPhone.

Was mich an Apple aber am meisten nervt, ist ihr Kontrollwahn.
Der Appstore wird zensiert. Open-Source-Apps sind nicht möglich. E-Papers dürfen keine Bilder enthalten, die prüde Psychopathen als "anstößig" empfinden. "Unerwünschte" politische Meinungen können gezielt unterdrückt werden.
Dass Apple nur den eigenen App Store zulässt, ist extrem bedenklich. Den iTunes-Zwang finde ich krank.
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Jailbreak. Wenn man ein Produkt ohne Cracks/Hacks nicht richtig benutzen kann, ist es Müll.

Mac spricht mich genauso wenig an wie iPhone. Für das Geld kriegt man einen schnelleren Gaming-PC, der besser aussieht (sehr schöne Gehäuse, Window Kits, Beleuchtung, ...), mehr kann und besser aufrüstbar ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Februar 2011)

1. Man soll die Hardware eines Macs nicht mit der eines Windows-PC´s vergleichen, weil sie für unterschiedlieche Zecke konzipiert sind.

2. Apple lässt nur den eigenen Appstore zu, weil es dumm wäre, wenn jeder "erweiterte" Apps auf ihren Geräten anbieten könnte.


----------



## Hemoridé (9. Februar 2011)

das hier sind ja viele schöne lange Texte, ich finde halt, Apple lebt von seinem Prestige, von nix weiter, bei Handys und so kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, ich habe noch ein altes Sony ericson k 330, des hab ich zeitgleich mit meinem Phenom II 965 gekauft und das war am reales des phenom II 965, vor meinem k330 hatte ich ein siemens a50.

Für mich ist Apple, gerade weil es so heraussticht wegen seinem Prestige so


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Februar 2011)

@Hemoridé
Also du findest Apple schei..., weil sie geil sind?


----------



## Namaker (9. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen iPod Classic 80GB. Den habe ich mir damals zugelegt, weil es der günstigste Player mit der Menge an Speicherplatz war.
Beim Mobiltelephon habe ich lange und stark reflechiert und mich dann für ein HTC DHD entschieden, weil es derzeit das beste Androidtelephon ist und besser zu meiner Person und meinen Bedürfnissen passt. (Das hört sich jetzt an wie die "Erlebnis18" Werbung, ist aber ungewollt )
Aber eins muss man Apple auf jeden Fall zusprechen: Sie können für ihre Produkte scheíße viel Geld verlangen und es wird gekauft - trotz viel zitierter Wirtschaftskrise.


----------



## Der Stuhl (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen iPod nano von Apple.
Sind eig. Super Geräte nur wie viele sagen ist der preis einfach zu hoch

Der Vorteil von den Betriebssystem ist das es dort kaum Viren gibt 

Es wird halt alles über iTunes usw gesteuert und es ist ohne jailbrake( so richtig? ) auch nicht möglich Musik etc. über Bluetooth zu verschicken bzw zu empfangen.
Und da ist auch schon wieder der Nachteil.

Ich finde es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme

Edit: ich finde HTC oder Samsung sind vom Touch und der geschwindigkeit genauso und kosten teilweise nur die Hälfte.
Und Android ist ein sehr schönes Betriebssystem 
Hat zwar seine Tücken aber trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Android


----------



## fischyyy (9. Februar 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu das sind sie auf dem PC und Notebook Markt sicher nicht.
> 
> Bei den Smartphones sind sie der Konkurrenz aber voraus.



In der Technik: Ja
In der Qualität nicht immer. Ich habe selber ein Iphone4 wegen der wunderbaren Technik und den ganzen Möglichkeiten, die mir durch den Download von Apps geboten werden. Fällt dir das Iphone aber auch nur aus geringster Höhe aufs Display, so ist es zu 95% gebrochen. Dies ist bei anderen Herstellern oftmals nicht der Fall.


----------



## JawMekEf (9. Februar 2011)

Apple stinkt!
iOS basiert auf Unix, aber die Super Techniker von Apple machen da ein iTunes erzwingendes Gerät raus!
Zum Glück, gibt es Jailbreaks!
User ohne JB sind Apples Sklaven,und jeder HTC der 2 Jahre alt ist hat mehr Power als das iPhone!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2011)

Apple hat durchaus seine Berechtigung, nur der Preis sorgt meist dafür das es für eine elitäre Käufergruppe interessant ist. Den Mac - Mini klammer ich da mal aus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Februar 2011)

fischyyy schrieb:


> Fällt dir das Iphone aber auch nur aus geringster Höhe aufs Display, so ist es zu 95% gebrochen. Dies ist bei anderen Herstellern oftmals nicht der Fall.



Stimmt. Das Samsung Galaxy 3 kann aus 5m in die Tiefe fallen, da passiert nichts. Akku wieder rein, Akkudeckel wieder drauf, läuft wieder.


----------



## Der Stuhl (10. Februar 2011)

Mir ist mein wildfire selber aus 2 m auf fliesen gefallen. Garnichts passiert.  Keine Kratzer oder ähnliches

Einem Freund ist das iPhone vom Tisch gefallen. Zack direkt Display gebrochen

Einem anderen wurde insgesamt 4 neue iPhones geschickt, da beim ersten(!) Ein Kratzer auf der Rückseite war. Die, die geschickt wurden hatten entweder auch Kratzer oder das Display hatte nen gelbstich

Und dann stellen die sich beim Telefon Service auch noch dumm, nur damit die möglichst lange telefonieren

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## zøtac (10. Februar 2011)

Jo, mein Wildfire ist mir letztens bei ~25km/h aus der Hosentasche gefallen. Kein Kratzer, nur die Rückseite hatte 2 Dellen und die hab ich mit nem bisschen drücken einfach wieder raus bekommen. 

Und wer jetzt mit "Wer sein iPhone fallen lässt ist selbst schuld", es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und wenn man das Handy auch wie einen behandelt fällts halt ab und zu runter


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2011)

Ein Trinkglas ist auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und trotzdem lasse ich es nicht fallen.


----------



## Hagrid (10. Februar 2011)

Ööhm. Meine Meinung zu Apple: 
Klar, sie haben gute Hard- und Software, klar die Produkte sind stylish. Aber trotzdem finde ich Appleprodukte einfach nur Statussymbole, die viel zu viel kosten. Beispiel: MacBook Air für 1.500 €... für das Geld bekommt man von anderen Firmen einen High-End-Gaming-Notebook....
greetz Hagrid


----------



## ich558 (10. Februar 2011)

Mir ist mein iPhone auch schon zwei mal runtergefallen- einmal aus Sitzhöhe und einemal beim MTBfahren nach einem Sturz. Ich habe nur eine Folie auf Vorder- und Rückseite und es entstand weder Delle noch Sprung oder Kratzter. Es kommt halt immer drauf an WIE das Handy aufkommt. Wirft man es von 1m runter und es landet direkt auf einer Kante wird an einem winzigen Punkt die gesammte Energie aufgenommen und da splittert warscheindlich jedes Gerät.
Zu den Preisen: Klar sind die Teile teuer aber es gibt in jedem Bereich eine teuerste Marke wo ist also das Problem? Ich reg mich ja auch nicht auf weil ich mir keinen Lambo kaufen kann 
Außerdem muss man bedenken das MacBooks nicht für Games gedacht sind und Apples OS weit weniger an leistungsstarker Hardware benötigt als Windows und trotzdem immernoch weitaus schneller ist- jeder der schon mal eins bedient hat weis wovon ich rede. Die Bootzeit ist fast so schnell wie Windows auf ner SSD 
Grundlegend finde ich Apple eine sehr gute Firma dessen Preise zwar hoch sind aber nicht unbedingt unangemessen auch wenn Macs etwas billiger sein könnten. Das iPhone überzeugt mich ebenfalls und bin super zufrieden und ist mit Jailbreak jedem anderen OS Meilenweit voraus. Ohne JB würde ich mir als nächstes Handy aber warscheindlich ein Topmodell von HTC mit Android holen......

@JawMakEf: Oh man dein Post zeigt echt das du keine Ahnung hast. Ersten wieso beziehst du dich auf ein Handy der 2. Generation von dem es momentan schon zwei weiter gibt und, was auch gleich auf den zweiten Punkt überleitet, ist ein zwei Jahre altes HTC Handy natürlich schneller als das 3G, da dieses auch schon drei Jahre auf dem Buckel hat


----------



## Hemoridé (10. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Hemoridé
> Also du findest Apple schei..., weil sie geil sind?


So kann man es eigentlich sagen, weil sie so damit protzen, oder ihr Prestige wäre doch die Firma schon längst nicht mehr da, oder hätte bei den Preisen keine Quartalerfolge mehr^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich nutze seit einigen Monaten ein MacBook Pro 15".

Wurde mir von der Arbeit als Arbeitsgerät gestellt. Wurde sehr positiv überrascht was das  Gerät als Gesamtkomposition betrifft. Allerdings lässt das OS so langsam einiges zu wünschen übrig und ist mittlerweile auch kaum noch vor Windows 7. 
Einige Sachen sind praktisch, andere wiederrum dämlich (bsp: Warum kann ein OSX keine Daten ausschneiden und wieder einfügen? )
Allerdings find ich die Tatsache das Teil auch mal 2-3 Wochen am Stück betreiben zu können wirklich gut. Das aufwecken nervt absolut nicht und man macht tatsächlich da weiter wo man aufgehört hat.
Hinzu kommt natürlich das geniale Design gepaart mit sehr hochwertigen Materialien die perfekt verarbeitet wurden.


----------



## JawMekEf (10. Februar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> @JawMakEf: Oh man dein Post zeigt echt das du keine Ahnung hast. Ersten wieso beziehst du dich auf ein Handy der 2. Generation von dem es momentan schon zwei weiter gibt und, was auch gleich auf den zweiten Punkt überleitet, ist ein zwei Jahre altes HTC Handy natürlich schneller als das 3G, da dieses auch schon drei Jahre auf dem Buckel hat



So hab's bearbeitet, ich wollte es eigentlich als Extrembeispiel formulieren weil ist klar das nen iPhone 4 mit 512MB RAM und 1GHZ A4'er schneller ist als nen 
2 Jahre alter HTC also musste nen gerechter Vergleich sein! Trotzdem ist meine Meinung zu Apple: Einfach überteuert !


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Februar 2011)

Apple als Gesamtkunstwerk ist einzigartig und ist insofern mit kaum einem anderen Konzern zu vergleichen. Seit dem ersten iMac hat kein anderes Unternehmen eine ganze Branche dauerhafter auf Trab gehalten.
Aber kommen wir mal zu den Geräten:

*iPod*
Hat den Markt komplett auf den Kopf gestellt. Ist mir aber als "Nicht-Fußgänger" vollkommen egal.

*iPhone*
Ist in meinen Augen das frotschritlichste Telefon mit der harmonichsten Kombination aus Soft- und Hardware. Seit 2007 gibt es kein anderes Handy mehr für mich. Hab bisher alle Versionen gehabt und bin höchst zufrieden. Vor allem auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es ein unverzichtbares Werkzeug in meinem beruflichem Alltag ist.

*iPad*
Lustiges und innovaties Spielzeug. Muss man nicht haben. Aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt ist es höchst unterhaltsam. Werde wohl bei der 2. Generation zuschlagen. Auch wenn ich jetzt schon weiß, dass es nur auf der Couche herumdümpeln wird.

*MacBook (pro/ air)*
Qualitativ wohl das beste Gerät am Markt. Top Akkulaufzeit, extrem gute und hochwertige Verarbeitung, abartig gutes Display, das einzige Gerät welches man freiwillig mit dem Touchpad bedient. Multitouch mit Glastouchpad ist einfach unschlagbar. Die nackten TechSpecs sind nur die halbe Wahrheit. Das Gesamtkunstwerk auf MacOS X und MacBook ist eine unschlagbare Einheit. Top Performance, geringes Gewicht, ein Werkzeug erster Güte. Wer Spielzeug sucht wird bei anderen Herstelleren glücklicher.

*iMac*
Sehr schöner Multimedia Computer mit unvergleichlich gutem Display.
Kann alles was eine Computer können muss ausser Spiele. D.h. wer nicht zockt findet wohl den besten Heim- und Arbeitscomputer im iMac. Der Speicher ist in Sekunden erweitert, wer an die anderen Komponenten heran will muss Mut haben um das magnetisch fixierte Frontglas zu entfernen.

*MacPro*
HighEnd Workstation aus edelsten Server Komponenten.
Ist nur interessant wenn man ihn zweckgerecht einsetzt, um Geld mit ihm zu verdienen. Als PC Ersatz für zuhause reine Geldverschwendung. Aber man kauft wohl auch keine Hilti um einmal im Jahr ein Loch zu bohren und beschwert sich dann über den Preis.

*XServe*
Gut durchdachte aber kaum verbreitete Serverlösung von Apple. Ist auf Augenhöhe mit Windows 2008 R2, nur kaum bekannt.
Dank SMB und Webmail Support von OSX ist er sogar für Apple Netze nicht zwingend erforderlich.

*MacMini*
Lustiger Einstieg in die Welt von MacOS. Aber eigentlich preislich fast zu dicht am iMac.

*Peripherie/ Monitore*
Sehr gute Monitore, hervoragende Tastaturen und Mäuse, das Magic Trackpad und noch vieles mehr. Alles Dinge die in der Regel ausserhalb jeder Konkurenz laufen. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden was ihm ein gutes "Werkzeug" wert ist.

*Apple TV*
Preiswerte Settopbox welche eigentlich nur den Vertrieb von iTunes Inhalten fördern soll. Dafür annähernd kostenlos. Ermöglicht kabellose Kommunikation des iPhones/ iPad mit dem TV. Sprich HDMI am Handy war gestern.



Last but not least kann man festhalten das Apple eine sehr gut durchdachte Produktlinie fährt, die perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt ist und in sich ein stimmiges System ergibt.
Der ewige Vorwurf der ach so hohen Preise relativiert sich wenn man die einzelnen Geräte OHNE Kompromisse von anderen Herstellern kaufen möchte. Billiger geht immer, besser manchmal, beides gleichzeitig ist in der Regel nicht möglich.

Apple ist Mainstream und auch wieder nicht.
Sie bieten Produkte für wenige Euro bis hoch auf 10.000 Euro und mehr.
Wie gesagt ist ein eigenes System das einem alles aus der multimedialen Welt bieten kann. Aber eben nur in einer sehr hohen Qualitätsstufe. Für den Pfennigfuchser deshalb selten die erste Wahl.

Wenn man sich die bunte Mischung der Appleprodukte und deren Vernetzung untereinander anschaut leuchtet es ein wieso ein ehemaliges Garagenunternehmen die wertvollste Computer Firma der Welt ist und Gewinne um Gewinn einfährt in allen Bereichen.
Apple ist eben mehr als iPhone und iPod.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Februar 2011)

Uiiii ein Pro/Contra Apple Thread, da mach ich doch immer gerne mit  

Zu allerst möchte ich mich mal selbst zitieren:



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Qualitätsware von Apple
> 
> Ob Fake oder nicht, Apple hat sich bei mir schon disqualifiziert
> 
> ...



Kleine Anmerkung zur Schnelligkeit von OSX: Das hat nichts mit super Software zu tun, das liegt daran das Windows viel zu langsam ist  Falls jemand von euch mal einen (guten) Linux-Desktop gesehen hat, wird er mit hoffentlich zustimmen.

So wie ich das sehe, hat Apple nur in wenigen Dingen wirklich Innovationsarbeit geleistet. Das waren der Apple II mit dem CLI, evtl. der iPod und das iPhone (sehr bedingt, denn HTC hat schon vorher an Fingerfreundlichen UIs für Windows Mobile gearbeitet). Beim Rest hat Apple sehr gute Ideen für den Mainstream weiterverarbeitet.

Und ich möchte noch einmal betonen, dass Apple ein geschlossenes System ist. Mein absolutes Lieblingsbeispiel, dem auch Normalouser folgen können, ist der (nun ältere) iPod Shuffle. Dort wurde man gezwungen, sich Applekopfhörer zu kaufen, weil es sonst keine Tasten gab. Ansonsten ist man auf dem iPhone komplett dem Willen Apples ausgeliefert (merken nun auch endlich die Printmedien) und auf den PCs geht es auch schon los mit ihrem AppStore.

Abschließend sage ich noch was zur Qualität: Ein Freund von mit hatte ein iPhone 3GS. Ich weiß zwar, dass er nicht wirklich gut mit seinen Sachen umgeht, aber ich weiß auch, dass er sich wenigstens beim Handy Mühe gibt. Laut ihm ist ihm das iPhone einmal aus Hosentaschenhöhe auf Asphalt gefallen und zersplittert. Und bevor nun einige meinen, das Glas das so an sich hat: Handys MÜSSEN so etwas standhalten. Das sind Gebrauchsgegenstände.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

Ist mir egal was der ganze Mainstream sagt. Mir kommt nichts ins Haus was den Zusatz "i" trägt. Ich hasse Appel und sämtliche Produkte von denen. 

Ich lasse mich nicht von einem faulen stück Obst versklaven!


----------



## Hemoridé (14. Februar 2011)

Ich finde halt, es gibt zu fiele Aplle Fanboys, Apple könnte für 200€ einen Stein rausbringen, den iStone, und es gäb Leute die in kaufen.


----------



## vidman (14. Februar 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was der ganze Mainstream sagt. Mir kommt nichts ins Haus was den Zusatz "i" trägt. Ich hasse Appel und sämtliche Produkte von denen.
> 
> Ich lasse mich nicht von einem faulen stück Obst versklaven!



Es gibt da schon ein paar Geräte von Apple ohne i 

Wieso reden hier alle von Ipods und Iphones? Die Macbooks zielen auf die Anwender ab die keine Ahnung haben, ein einfach zu verstehendes Betriebssystem brauchen und möchten das alles so schnell es geht funktioniert. Es gibt m.M.n kein OS das so Plug&Play fähig ist, gegen Viren (nahezu) immun ist, so einfach ist, so einwandfrei läuft und auch noch gut aussieht. Außerdem wird Windows immer langsamer OSX nicht auch stürtzt ein Macbook oder überhaupt ein Mac nicht einfach ab (BLuescreen). 

Was die Verarbeitung angeht, ich kenne kein Notebook welches aus Alu ist und einen so hohen Wiederverkaufswert hat und das auch noch nach 2-5 Jahren.

Fazit: P/L Verhältniss ausreichend 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Februar 2011)

vidman schrieb:


> *Die Macbooks zielen auf die Anwender ab die keine Ahnung haben*, ein einfach zu verstehendes Betriebssystem brauchen und möchten das alles so schnell es geht funktioniert. Es gibt m.M.n kein OS das so Plug&Play fähig ist, gegen Viren (nahezu) immun ist, so einfach ist, so einwandfrei läuft und auch noch gut aussieht. Außerdem wird Windows immer langsamer OSX nicht auch stürtzt ein Macbook oder überhaupt ein Mac nicht einfach ab (BLuescreen).
> 
> Was die Verarbeitung angeht, ich kenne kein Notebook welches aus Alu ist und einen so hohen Wiederverkaufswert hat und das auch noch nach 2-5 Jahren.


Stimmt, sowas gutes würde man sich nur kaufen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Ezio (15. Februar 2011)

alle die Apple überteuert finden... habt ihr euch eigentlich richtig informiert? Bestes Beispiel iPad. Es gibt Konkurrenz, die bei der Qualität nicht annähernd mithalten kann aber deutlich teurer ist. Auch das MacBook Air. Man findet für den Preis kein anderes so mobiles Notebook mit SSD. Sony verkauft Atom-Netbooks für 1500 €. Wo ist jetzt das P/L schlecht?

Zu iOS/Android:
Kein normaler Nutzer will sich mit Lagfix, Custom Firmware usw. rumschlagen bis das Gerät richtig nutzbar ist. Es muss stabil, einfach zu bedienen und idiotensicher sein. Das bietet nur Apple.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2011)

Apple früher: gute Arbeitsrechner für Multimedia, gutes Design für einen gehobenen Preis

heute: gute Produkte mit Massenkompatiblität und unverschämtem Preis


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> heute: gute Produkte mit Massenkompatiblität und unverschämtem Preis



Das die Preise heute deutlich besser geworden sind ist dir nicht zufällig aufgefallen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Februar 2011)

Manche sehen nur, was sie sehen wollen.


----------



## yamo (15. Februar 2011)

Positiv: Einfach und intuitiv zu bedienende Geräte; extrem zuverlässig. Hochwertige Qualität.
           Gutes (i)OS, sehr stabil. Hervorragendes Design und innovative Technik.
Negativ: Jemand schrieb mal: "früher war Apple ein symphatischer Revoluzzer, heute ist es ein faschistoider Großkonzern, seine Nutzer arrogant bevormundend."
- Bindung der mobilen Geräte an den Appstore (inkl. Zensur) und iTunes
- Externe Hardware extrem überteuert (zB. GraKas)
- sehr arrogantes Verhalten gegenüber dem Kunden.

Neutral: Der Preis. Ich empfinde ihn trotz aller Nachteile, angemessen.
Apple sollte dem Kunden gegüber etwas entspannter werden, wie es MS meinem Empfinden jetzt ist. Die haben früher eine ähnliche Schiene gefahren, was sich negativ auf das Image auswirkte.
Früher mochte ich MS nicht. Sie waren ähnlich wie Apple heute ist. Jetzt gehen sie auf Kunden ein und lernen daraus (Bewegungssteuerung). Apple wird erst die nächste Krise erleben müssen, um so weit zu kommen. Schade eigentlich. Wir nutzen iPods und iPad daheim, allerdings mit JB´s weil sonst das Potenzial nicht genutzt werden kann. Es gibt z. B diverse Erweiterungen des BT-Stacks, mit denen man eine GPS Maus mit einem iTouch (Pod/Pad) als Navi nutzen kann.
Die Geräte sind für mich nur mit einem JB vernünftig nutzbar.
Die Virensicherheit des MacOS ist mittlerweile auch nur noch eine Legende.
Mich stört die Arroganz dieses Konzerns, bzw. Mr. Jobs. Der wird langsam zum Saddam der IT. So innovativ er auch sein mag, er sollte mal etwas lockerer werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Neutral: Der Preis. Ich empfinde ihn trotz aller Nachteile, angemessen.
> Apple sollte dem Kunden gegüber etwas entspannter werden, wie es MS meinem Empfinden jetzt ist. Die haben früher eine ähnliche Schiene gefahren, was sich negativ auf das Image auswirkte.
> Früher mochte ich MS nicht. Sie waren ähnlich wie Apple heute ist. Jetzt gehen sie auf Kunden ein und lernen daraus (Bewegungssteuerung).



Ruf mal den Support von MS an wenn du eine Frage zu einem WIndows 2008 Problem hast und dann reden wir noch mal über das Thema Kundenfreundlich (jede Frage kostet 400,- Euro, die im voraus zu zahlen sind).



yamo schrieb:


> Die Virensicherheit des MacOS ist mittlerweile auch nur noch eine Legende.
> Mich stört die Arroganz dieses Konzerns, bzw. Mr. Jobs. Der wird langsam zum Saddam der IT. So innovativ er auch sein mag, er sollte mal etwas lockerer werden.



Ich habe für meinen Mac weder eine Antivirus Software noch einen Virus. In dem Bereich gibt es fast nichts.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen Mac weder eine Antivirus Software noch einen Virus. In dem Bereich gibt es fast nichts.


Es haben auch viele Windows-User keinen Virenscanner und trotzdem keine Viren.


----------



## yamo (15. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ruf mal den Support von MS an wenn du eine Frage zu einem WIndows 2008 Problem hast und dann reden wir noch mal über das Thema Kundenfreundlich (jede Frage kostet 400,- Euro, die im voraus zu zahlen sind).
> Ähm, ruf mal bei Apple an!
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Apple soll es auch nur eine handvoll Virenbeauftragter geben.
Macs werden aber aufgrund ihrer Popularität auch zum Ziel der Viren.
Also, lehne Dich zurück. Du bist völlig sicher.


----------



## Ezio (15. Februar 2011)

> Es haben auch viele Windows-User keinen Virenscanner und trotzdem keine Viren.


Die haben sie meist schon und merken es nicht, dann wird das Bankkonto leergeräumt


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Es haben auch viele Windows-User keinen Virenscanner und trotzdem keine Viren.



Dazu hat die ct vor einigen Jahren ein schönes Beispiel gebracht. Damals noch mit einem frisch installierten Windows XP Rechner. Einfach mal ans Internet gehängt und mit der Kamera den Monitor gefilmt, nach etwa 30 Minuten gingen die ersten Fenster wie von Geisteshand auf und das Spiel begann.... .

Für den Mac gibt es nichteinmal ein ernst zu nehmendes Antivirenprogramm. Wozu auch?
Ich hatte ca. 1 1/2 Jahre einen Mac rund um die Uhr am Internet laufen und das ohne das er zur Virenschleuder für mein Netz wurde.

Insofern sind die Proportionen ganz klar, viele Windows-Viren, recht wengie MacOS-Viren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Macs werden aber aufgrund ihrer Popularität auch zum Ziel der Viren.
> Also, lehne Dich zurück. Du bist völlig sicher.



Das irgendwann die Hirnspender welche anderen über Viren Schaden zufügen wollen, irgendwann den Mac für sich entdecken dürfte klar sein.
Nur die Ist-Situation sieht anders aus.


----------



## eagle1989 (15. Februar 2011)

Apple ist sehr gut und der Lambo in der IT Branche. 

Preis - Leistung ist halt ein anderes Thema


----------



## byte1981 (15. Februar 2011)

Meine Meinung zu Apple, habe bisher keine Probleme mit deren Produkten.Hatte aber bisher fast nur Ipods.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das die Preise heute deutlich besser geworden sind ist dir nicht zufällig aufgefallen?



Dass Apple nun sehr viel günstiger produziert ist dir aufgefallen? das macht allein schon die Masse. Zudem ist Hardware im allgemeinen günstiger geworden, das Verhältnis zum Rest der Welt ist gleich geblieben...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Dass Apple nun sehr viel günstiger produziert ist dir aufgefallen? das macht allein schon die Masse



Die Produktionskosten sind doch in dieser Branche sekundär. Der Gehirnschmalz ist das Teure.
Oder was glaubst du wer mehr verdient, ein Ingenieur in Cupertino oder ein Chinese bei einem der Auftragsfertiger ?


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2011)

jaja, die "Revolutionen" wie ein aufgeblasener multimediaplayer, ganz zu schweigen von tollen Aufrüstungen wie doppelter Speicher zum 5 fachen Preis einer entsprechenden Speicherkarte oder RAM Moduls...


----------



## Namaker (20. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Damals noch mit einem frisch installierten Windows XP Rechner. Einfach mal ans Internet gehängt und mit der Kamera den Monitor gefilmt, nach etwa 30 Minuten gingen die ersten Fenster wie von Geisteshand auf und das Spiel begann.... .


Cool. Seit 2 Jahren benutze ich XP und seitdem hat bisher kein einziger Virenscanner sowie Virus meinen PC besichtigt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die alle mit der 64bit Version nicht klarkommen 

Vom OS her ist Apple unsicherer. Es nutzt nur niemand aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Cool. Seit 2 Jahren benutze ich XP und seitdem hat bisher kein einziger Virenscanner sowie Virus meinen PC besichtigt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die alle mit der 64bit Version nicht klarkommen



Das liegt wohl daran das du sicherlich mit einem Router samt Firewall online gehst. 64 bit ist in dem Zusammenhang irrelevant.


----------



## Namaker (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn eine Fritzbox so etwas fortschrittliches hat 
Würde mich wundern, wenn sich selbst irgendwelche Leute von der Straße hier im WLAN einloggen können...


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Namaker schrieb:


> Wenn eine Fritzbox so etwas fortschrittliches hat
> Würde mich wundern, wenn sich selbst irgendwelche Leute von der Straße hier im WLAN einloggen können...



Mal abgesehen davon das jeder Router eine Firewall (NAT) hat, hat das mit WLAN rein garnichts zu tun.


----------

